# 2012 Cruze aftermarket touchscreen swap, anyone done this?



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

That's scary looking. First of all Pioneer is spelt wrong, second the review sounds like it's written by the seller. Anyway, you can install it but you will need the GM install kit.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, it is a foreign made knock off of the "Pioneer" brand. I ought one of these knock off units a few years back for my Silverado and it was the biggest piece of trash I ever purchased.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Go with a different choice in radio, but its a pretty straight forward install


----------



## maroon88iroc (Sep 6, 2013)

that was a quick search, anyone have any reccomendations on what specifically I should use? I looked on crutchfield and they do not offer anything oem looking. I dont want to install a double din and have the factory GPS screen above it will look tacky.

thanks,
-Gibson


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Gibson- if you hang tight for a couple of days we are on the final test of upgrading our radio to the MyLink touchscreen units from the base system.


----------



## maroon88iroc (Sep 6, 2013)

modalita said:


> Gibson- if you hang tight for a couple of days we are on the final test of upgrading our radio to the MyLink touchscreen units from the base system.


Hey man thanks alot, I havent purchased the car yet but I have scheduled off work to go pick it up Wednesday. I would love to see what you come up with on the MyLink upgrade b/c that is the system my wife and I both like.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

The Verano MyLink in the Cruze is the thread where we are going through this.


maroon88iroc said:


> Hey man thanks alot, I havent purchased the car yet but I have scheduled off work to go pick it up Wednesday. I would love to see what you come up with on the MyLink upgrade b/c that is the system my wife and I both like.


----------

